# Rolle zum Matchangeln



## OKDS (22. Januar 2006)

Hallo Leute,

benötige mal wieder euer Fachwissen bzgl. einer Angelrolle die ich mir eventuell zulegen möchte.

Es handelt sich um die Balzer ALU-Tec 835 die ich mir für das Matchangeln auf Rotaugen, Brassen evtl. Karpfen und vielleicht auch einmal einem Barsch zulegen möchte (Rutenlänge 4,20 m). 

Es wäre super wenn Ihr mir ein paar Infos darüber geben könntet, ob die Rolle überhaupt etwas taugt und ob sie für mein Vorhaben geeignet ist.#c

In diesem Zusammenhang gleich noch eine Frage: könnt Ihr mir eine passende Schnur/Schnurstärke vielleicht gleich mitempfehlen? 

Schon mal vielen Dank im Voraus für eure rege Beteiligung bei der Beantwortung meiner obigen Fragen.

Gruß OKDS  #h


----------



## Kochtoppangler (22. Januar 2006)

*AW: Rolle zum Matchangeln*

Also ich hab ne Alu tec von Balzer .
Weiß nicht ob das genau die gleiche ist , aber weiterempfehlen würde ich sie nicht .
Nach n paar mal fischen fing die Bremse an ziehmlich zu ruckeln , außerdem machte die Rolle derbe Laufgeräusche ...


----------



## Rotauge (22. Januar 2006)

*AW: Rolle zum Matchangeln*

Bei deinen Zielfischen empfehle ich dir mit ner 0,16 er Schnur zu fischen. Such dir eine gute mit hoher Tragkraft aus.


----------



## Kochtoppangler (22. Januar 2006)

*AW: Rolle zum Matchangeln*

Ach da war ja noch was ...
Also Rotaugen , brassen und barsch is ne 16er genau richtig . Würd aber nicht wie Rotauge schreibt auf die Tragkraft gucken , die angaben sind eh meist nicht so der bringer ... Im prinzip ist jede hochwertige (Und auch viele günstige) Schnur geeignet .

Für Karpfen würd ich schon n bisschen drauflegen , je nach zu erwartender größe ne 20er oder ne 25er . Sicherheitshalber würd ich eher zur 25er greifen .

Aber bei den meisten Rollen hast ja ne ersatzspule , kannst also beide Durchmesser verwenden .


----------



## Rotauge (22. Januar 2006)

*AW: Rolle zum Matchangeln*

Nun gut, auf Karpfen speziell würd ich jetzt auch nicht mit ner MAtche und 16er Schnur gehen. Generell hab ich ne 16er Schnur drauf, manchmal nehm ich auch ne 14er. An der 16er hatte ich letztens eine kampfstarke Schleie dran und hatte keinerlei Probleme damit, auch mit'm Karpfen nicht. Probleme hatte ich eher mit dem verwendeten Haken, der sich doch leicht aufbog.

Beim feinen Fischen braucht man schon ein gewisses Feeling #h


----------



## plattform7 (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: Rolle zum Matchangeln*

Habe im letzten Jahr eine 0.18er an meiner Match verwendet, mehrere 2 Kilo - Brassen und Karpfen hatten keine Probleme gemacht. Wegen dem Ringdurchmesser an einer Match (muss einen Fadenstoper verwenden) bin ich in diesem Jahr ebenfalls auf eine 0.16er umgestiegen. Ich finde, dass gerade hierbei eine Rolle wichtig ist, die sehr fein einzustellende Bremse besitzt, die auch ruckfrei arbeitet. Auf die Rute kommt es ebenfalls an, wie sensibel ist die Spitze, wie federt sie die Fluchten und Schütteln der Fische ab. Also hier würde ich schon auf ein qualitativ-höherwertiges Gerät Wert legen, beim feinen Fischen ist das meiner Meinung nach unentbehrlich...

Letztes Jahr hatte ich eine Stradic an der Matche gehabt, super Rolle, mit Kampfbremse, so konnte ich schon manche Karpfen vor den Fluchten in ein Auslauf halten. In diesem Jahr hat die Rolle ihren Platz an meiner neuen Feeder eingenommen und auf die Matche kommt jetzt eine RedArc 10401 Match drauf...

Ich weiß jetzt nicht, was du für die Rolle ausgeben willst, aber wenn es was vernunftlíges sein soll, dann kann ich dir die beiden Rollen wirklich empfehlen, sind was fürs Leben... Achte auch auf die Schnurfassung, wenn du mal einen dicken Karfen dran haben solltest, dann sind am feinen Geschier locker 50-70 Meter und mehr abgespult, also muss genügend drauf sein, um die Fische auch auf Distanz gehen lassen zu können. Ich habe da immer sicherheitshalber 200 Meter drauf (verwende übrigens die Shimano Technium - Schnur).


----------



## Kochtoppangler (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: Rolle zum Matchangeln*

Also die 10401 Red hab ich selbst , aber ist die für ne Matchrute nicht zu schwer ?
Also ich verwende zum feinen Friedfisch angeln lieber meine 10200 er ...


----------



## plattform7 (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: Rolle zum Matchangeln*



> Also ich verwende zum feinen Friedfisch angeln lieber meine 10200 er ...


 
Da sagste es ja, zum "feinen" Friedfisch-Angeln... Wenn du nur mit Plötzen zu rechnen hast, dann ist das ja vollkommen ok. Wenn er aber vermehrt mit großen Brassen und einigen Karpfen rechnet, dann finde ich die 400er vollkommen ok, außerdem hat man Vorteile mit der großen flachen Matchspule, die 401 mitführt... #6  Vom Gewicht her, sehe ich da kein Problem, ist aber alles wie immer Geschmackssache...


----------



## Kochtoppangler (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: Rolle zum Matchangeln*

Das feine friedfisch angeln bezog sich eher auf das verwendete Material (16er Schnur ist für mich fein) als auf die größe der fische ...
Rotaugen kannst mit der 10401 einfach rauskurbeln , und ich denke mal mit nem Brassen ist die Rolle auch eher unterfordert . Höchstens für Karpfen wäre die 10401 ok .
Die 10200 hat aber ne deutlich feinere Bremse , die um einiges leichter anläuft und das ist beim Drillen von schweren Fischen an dünnen Vorfächern n großer Vorteil ...


----------



## plattform7 (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: Rolle zum Matchangeln*



> Die 10200 hat aber ne deutlich feinere Bremse , die um einiges leichter anläuft und das ist beim Drillen von schweren Fischen an dünnen Vorfächern n großer Vorteil ...


 
Hmm, ich hatte mal eine 10401 in der Hand, die Bremse fand ich genauso gut wie bei der 10200.. Deshalb will ich mir ja auch die Rolle zulegen...
Werde dann noch mal genauer prüfen, denn das war ja auch mein Argument, dass solch eine feine Bremse am feinen Geschier unentbehrlich ist... #h


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: Rolle zum Matchangeln*

@Kochtoppangler,plattform7
Die Bremse bzw. Bremskraft der kleinen Modell 1000 und 2000 ist bei Ryobi mit 2,5kg exakt mit der Hälfte der großen 3000 und 4000 angegeben (5kg). 
Das ist doch genau der Anhaltspunkt und insofern hat Kochtoppangler recht. Bei einer 0,20 ist man schon drüber und bräuchte die großeren zum sauberen ausbremsen und nutzen der Schnurtragkraft.


----------



## OKDS (24. Januar 2006)

*AW: Rolle zum Matchangeln*

Hallo Leute,

vielen Dank für die bisherigen Informationen was die Schnurstärke betrifft.

Leider habe ich erst eine konkrete Info über die Balzer Alu Tec von Kochtoppangler erhalten und die war weniger berauschend für die Rolle.

Kann es sein daß sonst niemand mit diesen Rollen angelt weil sie so schlecht sind? oder weil sie niemand kennt?  #d

Weitere konkrete Infos über diese Rolle von euch zu meiner Entscheidungsfindung wären echt super da ich im Augenblick wirklich nicht weis ob die Rolle was taugt oder nicht ( vielleicht war die Rolle von Kochtoppangler ja ein "Montagsmodell").

Viele Grüße OKDS


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: Rolle zum Matchangeln*

Sag erstmal, auf welche Bremse Du Dich festlegst und was gefangen werden soll. Entsprechende Gimmicks wie Schnurklipse sind ja auch ein wichtiger Faktor (siehe andere Diskussion). 
Wie es schon anklang, ist gerade beim Matchen (wie Bolo) mit feinem Gerät und der Chance doch mal an einen richtig Dicken zu geraten die Gerätereserve und Bremsfähigkeit von entscheidender Bedeutung. Das klingt schon so überhaupt nicht nach Billiggerät. vergleiche mal die Shimano Exage RA und dann mal weiter sehen.


----------



## OKDS (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: Rolle zum Matchangeln*

Hallo Angeldet,

besitze bereits eine Exage RA, benutze sie aber zum Spinnangeln.

Die Rolle ist echt top dachte aber, daß ich fürs Matchangeln eventuell eine günstigere Rolle einsetzen kann.

Aber nach allem was ich bisher so von euch als Info bekommen habe wird es wohl auf eine Exage oder Blue Arc hinauslaufen.

Wenn Ihr beim Matchangeln schon Erfahrungen mit diesen Rollen gesammelt habt bitte nochmals kurze Info was da so geht.

Gruß OKDS  |wavey:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: Rolle zum Matchangeln*



			
				OKDS schrieb:
			
		

> Aber nach allem was ich bisher so von euch als Info bekommen habe wird es wohl auf eine Exage oder Blue Arc hinauslaufen.


#6 Die Exage bekommste auch schon ab 40 EUR  und darunter kommste halt sehr schnell an die "Schrottgrenze".


----------

